# Windows Systemdatei defekt



## celtx (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

Ich hab da ein riesen Problem. Mein Rechner bootet von 10 versuchen ca 1mal hoch, die anderen male kommt eine Fehlermeldung in der steht das die Datei Windows\system32\winload.exe nicht geladen werden konnte weil sie entweder fehlt oder fehlerhaft ist. 
Mit der Win7 Boot DVD komme ich auch nicht weiter da diese anscheinend nicht die Möglichkeit enthält das System zu reparieren.
Im Windows selbst kann ich auch nichts tun weil für die Fälle in denen das Hochfahren gelingt, das System nur wenige Sekunden stabil bleibt und sich dann aufhängt.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich tun muss damit mein Rechner wieder läuft.

Vielen Dank


----------



## KaiBone (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo celtx,

wenn du beim booten F8 drückst kommst du zur Systemauswahl und kannst ganz oben "Computer reparieren" (oder so) auswählen. Dort solltest du erst mal automatisch nach dem Fehler suchen lassen und wenn der Durchlauf nichts ergibt solltest du prüfen ob die Festplatte noch ok ist.
Zum prüfen der Festplatte einfach in der Konsole "chkdsk c: /F /R /X", damit wird gleichzeitig die gefunden Fehler korrigiert und versucht die fehlerhaften Sektoren wiederherzustellen. Die /X-Option erzwingt hierbei nur die Bereitstellung des Laufwerkes, wenn es nötig ist. c: natürlich durch deinen Laufwerksbuchstaben zu ersetzen. 

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## celtx (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Tips. Leider spricht mein Rechner nicht auf F8 an, ich habe keine Möglichkeit zur Systemauswahl zu gelangen, selbst wenn ich im Auswahlmenü bin, wo man im abgesicherten Modus starten kann lässt er eine Auswahl nicht zu.
Zum prüfen der Festplatten müsste ich ja in die DOS-Ebene gelangen, warscheinlich mit einer start DVD oder ähnlichem, da habe ich aber noch nichts brauchbares im Netz gefunden. Hast du da vielleicht ne Idee zur erstellung eines Datenträgers der mir die Möglichkeit eröffnet in die DOS-Ebene zu gelangen?
Danke


----------



## KaiBone (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du von der Installations-CD bootest solltest du eigentlich den Punkt "Computerreparatur" auswählen können, war glaub ich links unten.
Dort kannst du alles was ich beschrieben hatte auch anwenden.

Gruß
KaiBone


----------



## celtx (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

also irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter!
Habe von der Installations DVD gebootet und in der Konsole die Festplatte geprüft, aber er kann 
nichts finden. Die Computerreparatur hat bis jetzt auch nichts ergeben; wenn ich in der Systemwiederherstellungskonsole bin kann ich zwar Windows 7 zum reparieren auswählen allerdings steht da *Partitionsgröße: 0 MB und Ort: unbekannt*. Ich hätte noch die Möglichkeit irgendwelche Treiber zu laden sodass meine Windowspartition überhaupt angezeigt wird, die Frage ist nur welche Treiber ich dann laden soll?
Stehe da grad ziemlich im Wald

grüße
celtx


----------

